# ps3 on firmware 4.11



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone know if it's possible to jailbreak this?
Never JB'd playstations before and seeing as I am ill I thought I'd mess around with it. There's a lot of stuff on the net which is confusing.

thanks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would say Jail break it at your own risk as Sony have already demonstrated they will disable a machine if the software is not correct


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

ivor said:


> I would say Jail break it at your own risk as Sony have already demonstrated they will disable a machine if the software is not correct


really? wow.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dont bother nudda, imho.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

having upgraded, cinavia now kicks in which is highly highly annoying.


----------

